# When does the cervix start to soften? TMI post



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Isn't it right before labor starts? I'm still several weeks away from my due date and have done nothing that would cause things to get moving, if anything i've been a bit lazy because walking causes contractions. Tonight I got a wild hair and checked my cervix, I remember having to check it due to PTL with dd and how it felt, pretty much how it feels most of the month, hard and pointed like your nose. Well, tonight is the first time I've checked it since TTC and it is soft, really really soft, like butter and so is everything else in there. Its still holding its nose shape but very soft. Should that be happening at 32 weeks?


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Mine is already soft, and I'm barely three months in. Same thing last time, too. I never checked my own cervix with my first so I don't know - but it doesn't necessarily mean labour.







Women can dilate quite a bit without ever going into labour.

At 32 weeks with my first she dropped, engaged and I dilated to 1cm, started having regular contractions, lost my mucous plug and all that jazz...
Went to 41 weeks. No bedrest or anything, it was totally normal.


----------



## Triciabn (Nov 6, 2005)

Perfectly normal to me. It is really neat to feel it during labor and "see" the changes that only medical folk and books have told us about before.
Also it is very normal for a woman who has had a child to be able to fit one finger into the cervix....so if you notice that: normal too!
For fun; note the length of your cervix today... in a few weeks you will notice a difference.
Tricia


----------

